# 2.5 planted nano tank help



## jdavid71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Can I turn a 2.5 into a planted nano shrimp tank? I'm planning to put red cherry shrimp in. Will this be a good size.


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Its doable but with few shrimp to preserve livestock/plant bioload ratio

If you're thinking about how many; I had 2 cherry shrimp in a 1 gal before and it was alright


----------



## jdavid71 (Jul 7, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> If you're thinking about how many; I had 2 cherry shrimp in a 1 gal before and it was alright


What size tank is that


----------



## Fishbowling (Jan 7, 2013)

That...is amazing. :icon_eek:


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind comments~ Its a 1 gal tank; or rather its a flower vase I got from Ikea.


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

I have more cherries than I can count in a 3 gallon (started off with 10 or 20). What kind of nano? Decent filter?

Here is mine:


----------



## jbrady33 (Jun 7, 2012)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Its doable but with few shrimp to preserve livestock/plant bioload ratio
> 
> If you're thinking about how many; I had 2 cherry shrimp in a 1 gal before and it was alright


Beautiful little setup! :smile:

Jdavid71 - are you running this like a bowl (no filter, just water changes) or a small tank (filter and all the jazz)?


----------



## jdavid71 (Jul 7, 2013)

jbrady33 said:


> Beautiful little setup! :smile:
> 
> Jdavid71 - are you running this like a bowl (no filter, just water changes) or a small tank (filter and all the jazz)?


I won't be running it with a filter, but if I need to I will.


----------



## boothie (Dec 20, 2015)

This is so cute! It would make for a great workdesk aquarium set up. How is it kept so clean? How is the temperature maintained? What lighting is being used and my last question is what plant is popping out of the water? I want some of that!


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Xiaozhuang said:


> Its doable but with few shrimp to preserve livestock/plant bioload ratio
> 
> If you're thinking about how many; I had 2 cherry shrimp in a 1 gal before and it was alright


What's the tall 'clover' leafed plant that comes out of the water?


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Sure. I had a similar setup with no filter, only a heater. I had moss in there to keep the nitrate to 0. The shrimps had little problems breeding  

The clover might be Marsilea quadrifolia


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've kept about 15 RCS in an ADA Mini-S before, with no problems.


----------

